# republican convention



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess the democrats have picked Denver as the host city for their convention but the republicans have not released their host city because they don't want George W to find out!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plagerism................ :x :lol: :wink:

I saw Leno last night also   :-?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Caught me!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

As gutless as the Republicans in Congress are it wouldn't suprise me, they have abandoned us conservatives and Bush over their personal power desires.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is final. The convention is in Minneapolis so if you want to go it is not too far to drive! I think I am busy that week so I will pass.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Just more evidence that the present Republican leadership is Liberal. :eyeroll: 
Minneapolis DJ you and Big Daddy would fit right, I mean "left" in :stirpot: oke: :toofunny:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Personally, I can't wait until the convention is over because whomever comes out of the convention could very well be the next president of the US and anyone will be better than the person that won the last two republican nominations. Well, let's keep our fingers crossed! You just never know!! Can you get any worse???????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Can you get any worse???????


I could give you a couple dozen names that would make it worse, both democrat and republican.
McCain, Kerry, Hillary, Schumer, Obama, Edwards, etc. Not necessarily in that order. Lucky for us Kennedy is to old and decrepit and the nation knows he is antigun. I also think there are still to many old guys that think drowning is not birth control.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Minneapolis DJ you and Big Daddy would fit right, I mean "left" in


I used to live in MN, but moved because it was getting much too conservative.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> > Minneapolis DJ you and Big Daddy would fit right, I mean "left" in
> 
> 
> I used to live in MN, but moved because it was getting much too conservative.


Minnesota was getting to conservative, so you moved to North Dakota?????????????? :rollin:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Nope, I moved from MN to Madison, WI, then to Indiana, and then to ND. I decided that access to quality hunting opportunities superceded a favorable political environment.

Don't worry... I've made a point to educate my children on the merits of an open mind and liberal view of the world.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The political climate that would make you happy would also remove your hunting firearms. Like I say not all liberals are anti firearms, but most anti firearms are liberal. Likewise with anti hunters. If you don't believe this check it out. I don't remember which thread it was on, but I would be willing to bet the next firearms control legislation will come from the democratic party not the republicans.

Your children. Well, Bigdaddy you can't be that liberal. Back in the 1970's my liberal friends were taking a zero population growth oaths, and wearing their big black and white zero pins. As they matured most violated their oath and had children. I have hope though, that through zero population and their love of abortion the liberal attitudes (not the liberals) will follow the dinosaurs. Faster would be nicer though.


----------

